# Glitter pills!



## Chris (Dec 5, 2014)

Seriously? I just saw an ad for glitter pills. If you don't know what they are made for, google them and you will find out there is a market for everything now days.


----------



## frodo (Dec 5, 2014)

i guess that would freak the doc out.  but who the hell else is looking at your poop????


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 5, 2014)

Well if you have an outhouse or a portajohn at a construction site, it could make for some interesting conversations.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 5, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Well if you have an outhouse or a portajohn at a construction site, it could make for some interesting conversations.



ReallY?... you need a vacation..:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 5, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> ReallY?... you need a vacation..:beer:



You got that right.


----------



## frodo (Dec 5, 2014)

if you come up to me and start discussing the color of your poop

I am gonna have an important meeting somewhere right now!!!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 5, 2014)

This is a crappy thread.


----------



## frodo (Dec 7, 2014)

......................


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 7, 2014)

Damn kids, can't do anything for themselves. Why can't they do like we did when we was young and just snort it!


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2014)

They want to be different.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 8, 2014)

They don't have to try very hard!


----------

